# What do people do for a living??



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I just thought that I have no idea what most people do here for a living. I work in the Mental health field as a recreation and leisure support worker. I also have training in the addiction field. My plans are eventualy to do private psychotherapy or some type of one on one counselling. I am currently taking distance courses at Queens University towward my BA in Psychology. What do people currently do or plan to do in the future?? 

Thanks


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I currently am under age and live under my parent's wing. For a few more months, and then I don't know what I'm going to do because I don't know what I want to do with life. I guess I can always start with University and a part time job and work from there









EDIT: I'm taking something I'm interested in University, I'm just as of yet unsure if that is what I totally want to be, but I can always change majors in first year without being penalized quite easily.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Clockwork, I think I could do with your help....









I'm a cancer researcher at the Ontario Cancer Institute. I'm reviewing grants right now which is why EhMac is a REALLY useful distraction.... addiction... whatever... That and coffee...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am a full professor here in St.John's, where I have lived for nearly 26 years. I teach in the Faculty of Education at Memorial University of Newfoundland. Most of my courses are web-based courses, and I teach mainly from home, although I have taught these web courses in my MUN office, from my father-in-law's home office in Calgary, from a conference in Montreal, and from a friend's house just outside of Atlanta, Georgia. 

I would like to travel and take a sabattical leave, but my wife wants to finish up her MBA and breed doxies. Guess we won't be going far in the near future. Still, I hope to use my soon-to-be-ordered iMac to create educational DVDs for teachers throughout the province in diagnostic/prescriptive literacy instruction.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Chealion, if you don't know what you want to do, don't "just go" to university. Take a year off and see the world - or get a job for a year doing something with people. University is a great experience but you get out what you put in and it should never be a default. If you really don't know what to do right now, (and I assume you are looking at entry in Fall 2003) either get some careful counselling so you make the right choices or make some space to gather your thoughts.

The world is your oyster, go shuck it!


----------



## Darrell Rhodes (Feb 26, 2003)

I am a professional Haberdasher, designing and creating wardrobes for executives whose lives travel at 1000 mph. Men who hate to shop, who would rather play golf, spend time with their family......anything but shop. My webpage is coming......
If you saw the movie "The Tailor of Panama"....that is my life.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

My small print & graphics business supplies marketing products to the real estate industry.

"Small" = just me!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Great thread!

I currently work full time as a Sales Rep for Macintosh Products








I also run a small video production company, and we are just working on our portfolio (Should have a short for you all to see in a few weeks), and I also run a DV Forum Group.
I also do web and graphic design on the side for some extra cash, and I also rap for fun (As some of you already know!)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A very eclectic group so far, and this is just apx .005 of the group. Multiply that by the number of posts ever made in this forum, multiply that by the number of cm of snow that has fallen in St.John's this winter (515), multiply that by the number of dogs I own (4), and convert that into $100 Can. bills, and we have the making of either one bomb to drop on Iraq, or a great deal of money to send to the Red Cross to help people in need.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

i work at the hamilton future shop in the communications department, selling cell phones, digital cameras and camcorders. 

i'm also the only one in the store that has completed the apple product professional course, so i'm one of the few mac guys in the store!


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm a graphic designer and run my own business working mostly as a freelancer to agencies. I also teach graphic design software at college and graphic design theory at university.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'm a multimedia & graphic designer in Ottawa (formerly from Fredericton, New Brunswick). I work for a design & marketing agency located in the 'core' of Ottawa. I've been known to freelance off an on, preferably off, despite the fact that I've been turning down clients so I can get back to trying to get into the indie film industry (ie: finish writing my screenplay and work on getting grants).

... just when I get out, they pull me back in.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I work for London Drugs in Vancouver selling computers (PC and Mac). I am the lone overworked/underpaid Mac guy inthe department. Oi. 

--PB


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm a graphic artist at a Toronto television station. The only downside is existing in a Windows NT world for my 12 hour shift.

(It's no wonder while there I constantly look forward to getting off work and returning to my eMac at home.)

If only I could convert them...


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Jesuit priest


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow! We're a neat bunch.

I'm a no-B.S. brain surgeon who's addicted to work and. . . oh no wait that was a dream of mine.

Seriously, I'm two weeks away from graduating from the University of Victoria with an English Honours degree. I've dabbled in psych, film studies, German, biology, chemistry, and math so I'm a jack-of-all-trades (or a scholarly wanderer).

I have no career at the moment. However, I have worked for Canada Customs for almost three years. In my spare time, I tutor and watch movies (and then critique them on my website).

I'm planning to take time off and travel across this great country of ours. So everyone better be ware! I might be in your town this Fall. Mwah ha ha!

Ahem. After that I'm going to New Zealand to work and explore for six months. After (or during) which I will have to decide if I want to do my masters degree. And, if I do, I will have to decide if I want to do an English or Education degree. Decisions, decisions, decisions. . . And I once was planning to be a computer animator with a focus on graphics modeling. Life's a funny thing.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

*Gulp* CC has worked for Canada Customs for 3 years. Who was it that was talking about smuggling iMacs again....









New Zealand has some pretty sheep, baaaa.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

LGBaker was trained and educated as a Forest Technician, a Cartographer, Geographer and Biologist. However, I am currently employed as a letter carrier with Canada Post. What can I say? I was hooked on the exercise (it's true...not all of us are moribund). I have dabbled in a lot of other fields and will continue to do so until I cease to exist.

Chealion...take heed! Be prepared for anything.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

An interesting thread!  

I just gotta ask...Jesuit priest?? For real?  

As many of you already know, I was a rigrat for too many years and in way too many countries. I worked in a mobile testing laboratory at wellsite and I ran a gas chromatograph, a mass spectrometer and sundry other bits of oilfield technical gear. I had to set it up, repair it in the field, and use it to create a data log that would tell the bigwigs in Houston or Calgary what was happenning downhole in real time. They would decide what to do based on my data. There was not much of a margin for error. Career ending error, I might add.

But the pay was great!   

And I got to work, both onshore and offshore, from just south of the North pole (Ellesmere island) to Punta Arenas, Chile (just short of Antarctica).

And everywhere in between. Mostly South and Central America. Not my first choice, but I grew to love it.

Oilpatch work is off and on, feast and famine, and in the off times I used to draw antique motorcycles for some major magazines. You can still see one of my drawings in "Cycle Canada". It's over the Vintage View column (by John Cooper) near the back of the mag.

Now I own and run a company that bottles spring water and we sell it all over the Gulf Islands and Vancouver Island. My property here on Salt Spring has a section of a mountain on it. On that mountain is a natural spring of remarkable purity, and that's where we get the water from. I bought the property with my ill-gotten gains from the oilpatch.

And they say that oil and water don't mix. Hah!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I am one of four partners in a Custom Fabrication Shop. We build and manufacture automation and material handling systems for the food and packaging industries.

My role in the business is in Human Resources (Currently taking HR Management and working towards my CHRP), Accounting and I am also the Systems Administrator. As you can see my plate is a bit full, but the diversity is what makes each day different.

BTW, daycus maximus, which Future Shop? Centenial Parkway? Maybe I'll pop in to say Hi one day - The Shop is in Grimsby.


----------



## chy (Feb 3, 2002)

I mix CD's and DVD's, currently finishing an Our Lady Peace double live CD and DVD.

www. mixland.ca


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by MaxPower:
*
BTW, daycus maximus, which Future Shop? Centenial Parkway? Maybe I'll pop in to say Hi one day - The Shop is in Grimsby.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

i'm in the one on upper james, by rymal. we closed the upper wentworth one down (across from limeridge mall) and moved behind the boston pizza.

if you do come, i'm in the kiosk right when you walk in. i'm also the only long-haired asian guy in the entire store!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

daycus,

It will be like a covert operation.

"Are you daycus maximus?"


----------



## James Z (Oct 12, 2002)

Finishing High School i joined the Forces and was trained in Air Defence(RCA) using the ADATS weapon system.Following the Gulf War got out and decided to take a year off.With time on my hands coached track and field at High Schools and Special Olympics.Special Olympics coaching sent me on my path to go to College for my DSW(Developmental Service Worker)and my applied Pharmacology.I've worked in many group homes and many one-on-one contracts.As for now i have been working with FAS(Fetal Alcohol Syndrome), we are in the process right now of trying to open up a Home for individuals with FAS.Tommorow we actually meet with the Minister of Community and Social Services to see if and how she can help.Maybe some of you remember Tom's Walk from 2 years ago, he is the gentelman i support who suffers from FAS and walked accross Onatrio raising funds and awareness for those with FAS.


----------



## Darrell Rhodes (Feb 26, 2003)

A very diverse group indeed. As I see some have given more info, which helps me appreciate your comments more, I shall share a little more.
I am one of the only high tech fashion heads in Canada & the US. My clients have been voted "Best Dressed" in People, Macleans, Stern....etc. 
I have the joy and privilege of meeting the movers and shakers in our country and finding out what makes them tick. 
I have a passion for doing it right. Being 100% PROOF PURE TESTOSTERONE, I am a rare bird indeed in this industry. 
My unique ability is creating a visual image that 
matches my clients story and position.
I link up with our factory in Europe and drive the laser cutter from Calgary. I custom make everything from Armani, Canali, Linguini, Sphagetti, etc suits, sports jackets, slacks.....over 800 fabrics. The garment is made up in 7 days...then air shipped to Calgary.
I have just received software allowing me to scan fabric into my system and drape it onto a tiled model. I create a "LOOK" then email it to my client for approval. 
In the summer I relax, shoot 1000's of gophers at a buffalo ranch. Spending lots of time in the mountains, drinking in the beauty....in jeans.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

I work in Media Relations for the federal government.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm a laboratory technologist with Canada's largest private medical lab facility.
I work in the special chemistry area using an array of state of the art testing equipment. Chances are if you've had any "out of the ordinary" testing done, it's passed through either my or my co-workers hands.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Roland:
*I'm a graphic artist at a Toronto television station. The only downside is existing in a Windows NT world for my 12 hour shift.

(It's no wonder while there I constantly look forward to getting off work and returning to my eMac at home.)

If only I could convert them...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by iLabmAn:
*Jesuit priest*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Speaking of "converting'...


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Well, lets see. I was working in retail as a Computer Salesman of sorts (Specialty in Macs of course) and then in September 2000, I was contracted out to NorTel. That died 9 months later and a year afterward, i managed to get hired by the Ottawa branch of Adobe (they bought Accelio, which was formerly Jetform) as an IS Service Desk guy with a Mac specialty.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I am a fictitious character called ehMax. My real job? I could tell you but I'd have to kill you. Let's just say it has to do with Macs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax, well, that rules out dachshund herding. I would name a doxie puppy after you, but we already have a dog named Max, and I have never mastered the Canadian "eh" with a rising inflection.


----------



## SpanishJoe (Jul 9, 2001)

I'm a molecular biologist/ system administrator working at the Canadian Science Center for Human and Animal Health in Winnipeg.

Y'know - that big white building with the level 4 lab in it.

And no, I don't have a blue pressure suit. 

-SJ.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I didnt realize the Upper Wentworth Future Shop closed down.
Next time im in, I ll give say hello .
Mark

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by daycus maximus:
*<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by MaxPower:
[qb]
BTW, daycus maximus, which Future Shop? Centenial Parkway? Maybe I'll pop in to say Hi one day - The Shop is in Grimsby.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

i'm in the one on upper james, by rymal. we closed the upper wentworth one down (across from limeridge mall) and moved behind the boston pizza.

if you do come, i'm in the kiosk right when you walk in. i'm also the only long-haired asian guy in the entire store![/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## jrtech (Sep 24, 2002)

I feel pretty overwhelmed with the company I am keeping here at ehMac after reading the posts. I am and have been a Heavy Duty Mechanic for my entire adult life, although now they term it as Technician. Hey as long as they pay me what they do they can call me anything they like. I am one of the odd few in the industry that loves his job and therefore have just kept fixing stuff. All the while tactfully avoiding all the other's reasons for getting out of the line of work. Although in the last while I have happily gravitated towards the "Computer" end of it.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 6, 2003)

I do tech for Brother USA.All I can say is.......help......


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't do anything for a "living"...yet. I'm a Masters of Architecture Student in Vancouver. About halfway done. My previous degree was a BSc. in Geography from UVic (urban planning, cartography, GIS, surveying etc).
So if anyone knows a firm that needs a summer student, let me know! lol

(on the side I run my own little design business...furniture and product design. And a couple inventions  )


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pamela, my son, who is in grade 10 wants to be an architect. In two weeks, he does a one day internship in an architectual firm (the one that designed The Rooms here in St.John's, which is our new provincial art gallery, archives and museum). In that two years ago he wanted to be a basketball player for the LA Lakers, this is a positive step (in my opinion). His concern is with math, in that he is a good math student (not great). Is math a major factor in being an architect?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I was just lying about my occupation. I'm really a gopher. After reading Darrells post, I'm heading south. Now I know why you never see well-dressed gophers in Canada and why I don't get any email from my Alberta cousins.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, be grateful that you are not a badger. My brother-in-law has a ranch outside of Okotoks, Alberta, and we saw a badger one day outside of it's hole. I can't imagine MY two doxies going in after this badger, but dachshunds (which means "badger dogs" in German) do in fact go in head first into these badger holes.


----------



## Darrell Rhodes (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL, you crack me up............where there are gophers there are plenty of badgers, thats a job for the 22/250.
Forgot to mention the Beavers.......not enough predators......


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I guess there is no correlation between Mac users and their jobs. Nice to see how diverse we are in here. I remember I thought years ago that most Mac users were all those audio/video graphic design wiz kids. I guess my opinion from back then was way off.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Here goes. For now; Digital Media Specialist working in Diagnostic Imaging, Radiology at a hospital. "X-rays" are going digital don't-cha-know so they brought me in to replace a former graphic artist who wasn't ready to do digital from the old cut-and-paste style. G3-AIO and PC box; pick your tool. Video, print, presentation output.

Before that I was Educational Media Manager for an Ophalmologist (go figure) doing live surgery video feeds, editing video cases, training video, shooting, directing, producing etc. G4 Yikes.
Before that, working as Media Producer for Calgary Bored of Ed. (spelling IS correct). Multimedia and video on 8100/80 Media 100; 9600/300.
And started my career as a broadcast technician; VTR op, Slo-mo replays (sports), on-air co-ordinator, soundman, cameraman, Olympics Atlanta, Calgary etc. Too much more to mention.

Still looking for my "passion".


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow 24 hours and 40+ diverse posts - that's quite a record.

macdoc....for 19 years ...sez it all for what I do for a living.

Lots else for fun including ehMac

My advice for anyone NOT fully committed to a particular profession ( ie dentristy etc ) get good communications skills as they pay off big time anywhere, try lots of different things, don't be afraid to ask for ideas and opportunities, travel as much as you can...have fun.  

jrTech.. everyone is needed to make a society or business work - don't ever undervalue your skills in the face of "degrees".
It all takes work, some can write, others dance, hit a baseball, judge how straight a wall is or listen to an engine to make it sing.


----------



## Darrell Rhodes (Feb 26, 2003)

Rhino??? A.K.A. Obi-Ron?...... master of film, TV, and movie production???????
THE.....OBI-RON ?????
An honor, and a pleasure sure.......
Much talent you have says he.........a master weaver of celluloid dreams you are.....hmmmm.
Pointed ears I am all of .....listening, the force is strong with you I see...


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

Right now I'm a Nursing Assistant 1 (Long Term Care Aide) until the end of the year when my Unit closes.
Currently I'm doing my Herbology and was going to do the Registered Holistic Nutritionist course.
But now I'm looking into buying a business, re-inking inkjets, laser, and ribbon printers. Anybody have an extra $60,000 they want to get rid of


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by used to be jwoodget:
*New Zealand has some pretty sheep, baaaa.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Are you originally from Salt Spring Island jwoodget? Or, perhaps, Scotland? I'll pass on the "attractive" sheep, just as Springfielders (unlike Shelbyvillians) pass on their attractive cousins.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Pamela, my son, who is in grade 10 wants to be an architect. In two weeks, he does a one day internship in an architectual firm (the one that designed The Rooms here in St.John's, which is our new provincial art gallery, archives and museum). In that two years ago he wanted to be a basketball player for the LA Lakers, this is a positive step (in my opinion). His concern is with math, in that he is a good math student (not great). Is math a major factor in being an architect?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


No one subject in particular is important when pursuing architecture (either for entrance or while there studying). They generally look for a range of backgrounds when choosing who gets admitted. Good marks overall and a thourough portfolio (any kind of creative work) are the most important. (As well as excellent references). Travelling is quite important too if you can manage it.

Now's the time for him to pick up his socks if he's really interested in architecture. I did an internship in grade 11 (it was a co-op program for 2 months) also. Where is thinking of going to school (if he is thinking about that yet)? There aren't many undergraduate programs left in architecture. They are trying to phase them out. Although TUNS does have an undergraduate program in environmental design, as does UBC and a couple others. I'm not sure who still has an undergraduate program for a bachelor of architecture though.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Clockwork:
*I guess there is no correlation between Mac users and their jobs. Nice to see how diverse we are in here. I remember I thought years ago that most Mac users were all those audio/video graphic design wiz kids. I guess my opinion from back then was way off.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Clockwork,

I don't think you're far off the mark just yet. Of the many folks I've come to know in the Mississauga and surrounding area in my industry over the years, I am the only one who is a member of these forums. At least a dozen firms using Macs have no idea these types of forums exist. I've asked.

Maybe I should go on a recruiting campaign!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Obi-Ron? Is this true?  

As for jrtech...do not belittle your position. It is, in my mind at least, an honorable and exalted profession. My big truck has a Caterpillar diesel in it and I pay premium prices to have it serviced by very well educated people with amazing skills.

They have my undying respect.

Especially since I pride myself on doing all of the mechanical work on my musclecars. I tune them, change the oil, and even rebuild my own motors. (I farm out some of the machining, but I specify what the specs will be. And check to see that it was done properly)

A noble profession. Don't undersell yourself.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

jrtech,
my dad was a diesel mechanic for almost his entire adult life. he even became a guild member.
in his day he would guarantee his work on a re-built diesel for 100,000 miles or the repair was FREE !!

i remember when he was teaching me to drive, he could tell the make of the diesel truck engine just by its sound, even knew the specs

you are in fine company.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I second the motion.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pamela, thanks for the info. I won't take this thread astray with any more comments about my son, since he may change his mind in the next year or so. Merci.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

The only thing I believe that is important regarding your work is that you enjoy it for the most part. At the end of the day that the day was enjoyable is all that matters. I was unhappy in my job for about two years and it is no fun at all.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

macnutt,

Muscle Cars? What do you own?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

A friend of mine recently described me as a "Jack of All Trades" ... though I prefer "21st Century Renaissance Man" 

Which actually boils down to "I'm a mid-30s white canadian male who still hasn't decided what he wants to do with his life". 

Although a lingering student at the moment, I have been: an AVID digital video instructor; a 'professor" on a Cuba study tour (in quotes as I'm not a PhD); a news reporter/anchor for a decade with the #1 radio station in Halifax; a researcher (globalization); board member of a community network ( http://www.chebucto.ca ); Project Leader with Canada World Youth in Jamaica (twice); Programme Officer with CWY (resp. for Cuba, Costa Rica, Russia); oh, the list goes on....

I'm always looking for a way to merge my creative side (filmmaking) with my academic interests (int'l development). Making a living at it, <u>that's</u> the hard part.... 

M.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Anyone know CSIS.. well, i've been woking for them for the past four years....

Cheers,

RtC


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

Currently, I'm teaching undergraduate Economics. Not too sure what I'll be doing next year or even next month. The joys of being active in the labour market!

James


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

RtC, so you didn't need to read this thread, right?  

Cynical critic, some gophers have been known to be attracted to sheep, but I'm not one of them. I prefer Scottish lassies with two legs (I even married one). I wanted to be a mechanical wiz when I was younger but the lack of opposable thumbs made it an unwise choice. Heck, typing is hard enough.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Another graphic designer here. Mostly self-taught and currently in need of some work. 

Actually, what I really need is to establish a network with other people in the design/printing industry. Any designers on this board in the GTA willing to exchange a little industry-related banter for the beverage of your choice? I'll supply the beverage.  

-Bill


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm a technical director and camera man, and sound guy, and cable puller, and button pusher, and whatever else whatever show I'm working on requires me to be... and an amatuer photographer, frustrated musician.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey, RtC,

Pull my file, willya? I want to make sure you guys are up-to-date on my particulars 

M.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm a Test Engineer working in the Wireless industry.

Basically, I take our equipment and configure it the same way that our customers do in the field. Then I try to break it...

After it's broken, I determine why it had problems and if the issue is related to software, I implement a fix for it. I'm basically a hacker at heart and always have been. 

I don't get to use a Mac at work... But many of the chips on our products are Motorola 68K's and PowerPC's. The computers that I use are mostly Win2k and Unix (HP/UX, Solaris and Linux).

PS. 
Dr. G: I don't know whether your Grade 10 son appreciates being named Pamela, but I'm sure he'll make a great Architect!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rob, good one except that I utilized grammar properly to separate the semantic units of the context, as in "Pamela, my son, who is in grade 10 wants to be an architect." Your way would have read "My son, Pamela, who is in grade 10, wants to be an architect." As Archie Bunker would say, "Whatever!" It would be nice if all of the disagreements and "jabs" were as innocent as this exchange. Things are getting a bit "sharp" in some of the other threads.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Dr. G., double-entendres, emphatics, synomyms and more obscure details of grammatical construction serve language well and provide for an endless source of material for Pythonesque skits and literary gymnastics. 

I remember an entire skit of the "Two Ronnies" being devoted to a person walking into a shop, asking for fork handles and being given four candles. While crass, such ambiguity is also found in the genius of Shakespear. I just read Seamus Heaney's translation of Beowulf (termed by some the Ground Zero of Old English literature). Amazing beauty and imagination encapsulated in a 1200 year old poem.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, a linguist, poet and now, lit professor. We really have to get you into a classroom where students, both undergrad and graduate students, might share in your expertise. For the record, I am serious. You present yourself well via the written word (not just because we agree on many issues), and well read persons who write well are needed in our colleges, or even in the high schools.

Of course, you area of research is also of vital importance. I don't suppose I could encourage you to work in both fields?????? No, I didn't think so. Such is Life.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 17, 2003)

Rolland, I too suffer through 8-10 hours of Windows NT daily. I am in the pre-press department of a medium size print shop in Markham Ontario. I run a Agfa Galileo Platesetter.
You know, CTP printing?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Sorry Dr. G., I already have too many jobs and I'm not a great teacher (I have a hard time staying at the right level and get tempted to go into greater depth which pisses the students off who just want to know "what's on the exam?"). It's one of the most important professions in the world. Not too many teachers in this community, unfortunately. Probably reflects the loss of Apple marketshare in education. Pity.

Besides, I don't like being second and there's no challenging your linguistic or teaching superiority


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

Looks like I'm late to the party, oh well...

I'm co-owner of a computer service company (rea d my tagline). I do the accounting, sales, service, engineering, support, you name it. My partner mostly does on-site service.

I also sub contract my services for companies looking for UNIX/OS X integration (I have a RedHat RHCE certification).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, I have a poster in my office which reads "How can I be over the hill when I have never made it to the mountain top?". No, there is always room for effective teachers who help students learn how to think, rather than what to think. 

You could teach here in ehMacLand at the Kathy Crunchmeyer Virtual University, or the Jason Jinglestars Emporium of Knowledge.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Chemistry student, 3rd year.. taking a year off.. considering a professional degree as a medical lab tech at Dawson College.

CSIS, the Chemistry Student International Symposium.. right.. lol...

Cheers,

RtC

P.S. Your files "had" been deleted.... I just made new ones...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Wow, I feel so unacomplished







I though CSIS had to stand for something else RtC. As for chemistry, did you specialize in any part of chemistry (electro, bio, etc)


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by used to be jwoodget:
*Cynical critic, some gophers have been known to be attracted to sheep, but I'm not one of them. I prefer Scottish lassies with two legs (I even married one). I wanted to be a mechanical wiz when I was younger but the lack of opposable thumbs made it an unwise choice. Heck, typing is hard enough.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I guess hitch-hiking is right out of the question for you then - unless you have a sign or one of those novelty foam hands.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

You don't see many gophers hitch-hiking. I mean, you want us to taunt you drivers? We're not stupid, we've seen our cousins stapled to the grills of trucks. We've a hard enough time dodging rifle bearing tailors. If the bullets don't get us, the sermons do.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

I am a little late, but as they say... I am a teacher currently in the process of searching for a (class)room of my own. I just want to teach the little ones everything from respect for living things (don't squash the caterpillars on the playground) to the importance of treating others as you would like to be treated. You know what they say, 'Everything I ever needed to learn in life, I learned in Kindergarten' or something to that effect. Lessons that could certainly do with some reflection these days. I do hope to teach them a thing or two that is part of the curriculum, too.

I currently do part-time tech support for cable Internet subscribers as well. This is outsourced and the company is based in the US. Fun!

I used to have a small business doing Digital Imaging, mostly photo restoration and adding and removing people from photos etc. Found it hard to make money at however. In my geographic location, people expect a service such as this for next to nothing. Oh well! Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## MacDoxie (Mar 28, 2003)

Greetings, all. My real name is Mordecai Aloysius Crunchmeyer, but my friends call me "Mac". I raise beautiful standard wire-haired dachshunds (aka, "doxies"). Thus, MacDoxie has been my name for the past number of years.

Glad to meet you all.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey, welcome to ehMac MacDoxie. Interesting name and occupation. Indeed, is there any other profession in Newfoundland aside from doxie breeding?

BTW, what sort of Mac do you have? You do have a Mac don't you? I wouldn't want to "hound" you like I did your good neighbour, Dr. G.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

MaxPower....sorry I didn't get right back to you on the musclecar question. I've been very busy at work lately and have had almost no time for ehmac in the past few days.

I just sold my 1967 Camaro RS. It was a 327 four speed, black interior, butternut yellow with a black vinyl top. The car was pretty much all-original, even the paint. It was not perfect, but from twenty feet away you' d swear it was right off the showroom floor. Too original to screw around with, unfortunately....and I can never leave these things totally stock. I have a need for horsepower that borders on pure addiction.

My current thrill machine is a 1971 Monte Carlo SS454. One of only a handful ever built in Canada. The American ones had reduced power because of the new polloution laws (they made only 1800 of them in total, by the way) and the ones built in Canada (approx 184 built) had over 500 ft-lbs of torque. That's more than a street Hemi! It will surgically remove the doors from any Mustang GT ever built...without even working up a sweat. It rocks!

It has a factory tach and gauges, is all black inside and out and is also original. Never been rebuilt or had any serious work done on it.

That will change soon. But it is tempting to leave it alone. According to the Monte carlo registry in the USA, mine is the only Canadian one left. 

Previous musclecars that I have owned (partial list):

1966 Corvette 427 Stingray Coupe.(4-speed)
1967 Chevelle SS396 4-speed
1967 Firebird 400
1967 Camaro RS/SS 396 (with EVERY available option)
Several 1967 GTO's (like in the movie "Triple X")
Several 1969 Grand Prix SJ-428's (including an ultra-rare factory 4-speed)
1968 Dart GT (my first Dodge...but not my last. I want a HEMI some day)

There are probably a few more that I"ve inadvertently left out. I'll check the old photo albums. The GM musclecars were (are) my favorites, and they remain first in my memories.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Methinks the good doctor may have sprouted a pseudonym. Perhaps he just wants to spread his prodigious postings around a bit.


----------



## MacDoxie (Mar 28, 2003)

used to be jwoodget, a most unique name. If you "used to be jwoodget", who are you now?

I am currently utilizing a PowerMac G4, with 1.42 GHz, 2.0GB DDR SDRAM, a 4x180GB Ultra ATA hard drive and an Apple Cinema HD 23" display. No Wintel machines for me!!!!! I bought one of the original 512k Macs back in 1984, and I have not been displeased yet (although I did hope that the Lisa, the name of my 13th doxie, would have lasted a tad longer in the production run. Luckily, Lombard, my prized male, has his namesake still functioning as well as it did on the day I brought it home).


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

My current incarnation is "gopher" so keep the hounds at bay (I've caught my own pet standard Schnauzer nibbling at my tail during the night.....).

Great choice in the 1.42 GHz powermac. I like a man/woman of decision who buys the latest and greatest without worrying about what is just around the corner. 

Macnutt, given the problem with youth street racer dweebs in Vancouver in "souped up imports", it might be an idea to prowl the streets in your Monte Carlo and just watch their "manhood" shrink as you toe the gas pedal.....


----------



## MacDoxie (Mar 28, 2003)

jwoodget, he who hesitates and/or worries about that which is "just around the corner" will be forever contemplating the next generation of innovation. Inaction is servitude to a lesser order. Think differently (obvious, the Apple "ad writer" was no linguist, due to his poor syntactical usage of the verb "to think" and the adverb "differenly")!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

utbj wrote to MacDoxie: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Great choice in the 1.42 GHz powermac. I like a man/woman of decision who buys the latest and greatest without worrying about what is just around the corner. * <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I think it's a woman...you can just tell


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Jwoodget...hopped up imports are a joke. Any front wheel drive car that has excessive horsepower is an accident just waiting to happen. If you nail the throttle in any situation except dead straight ahead, then the car will rock backwards on its suspension and unload the driving wheels. A severe loss of traction ensues and practically guarantees that you will no longer have any steering control. If you are negotiating a curve, then you are in serious trouble. 

Moments later, you have a wadded up car and several dead or injured human beings. 

And it makes the evening news. In full colour.

Stupid.Stupid.Stupid.Stupid.  

Serious high performance cars _never_ come from the factory with front wheel drive. Not EVER. Mercedes and BMW and Porsche have _never_ built front wheel drive cars. Neither has Ferrari, Maserati, or Lamborghini.

No major motorsports racing series is dominated by front wheel drive cars. None. 

Does this tell you something?

It should.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Call off the wet salmon strike. Macnutt is right.  
Altho the AWD crew might argue depending on the use.  
Might be a good idea to move this to another thread. Like favorite or worst cars of all time.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>* Call off the wet salmon strike. Macnutt is right *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

He's usually right! Didn't you know that??? 
Remember the song "For What It's Worth" by Buffalo Springfield?-----."....nobody's right when everybody's wrong"


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Peter, the coincidence of two foxy doxie breeders in St. John's is just too striking. I'm beginning to think that MacDoxie represents the inner feminine psyche of our beloved Dr. G. It's not his evil twin brother. MacDoxie appreciates the beauty of form. Dr. G. appreciates the beauty of words.

macnutt - I agree about the fwd tune-up specials. unfortunately, while some of them are winners of Darwin awards (the awards that go to people who do such stupid things that they kill themselves, hence shaving off the bottom-end of the gene pool), many more seem to cause "collateral damage" such as the T-boning of the Richmond police cruiser. A couple of carburettor rotations would probably cause a swift loss of blood from where their brains seem to be located.

Driving RWD cars (esp. with big engines) in Ontario is not a great way to get home on a snowy night thoough, so my wheels turn from the front... maybe an AWD is in my future


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"He's usually right! Didn't you know that??? "
Don't feed the ego...it's quite healthy already







 
snick snack


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, yes, I certainly appreciate the "beauty of words". As for the "beauty of form", I still openly contend, to my wife's dismay, that dachshunds are "freaks of nature". The ideal doxie is 3.25 times as long as they are tall. Any animal bred to go down a badger hole nose first to catch a badger (one of the meanest animals on the face of the earth when they are angry) has something wrong with it's cognitive functionings. Granted, they are cute as puppies, loyal, loving and committed to their owners when they are full grown, but they are odd-looking dogs. My wife would like to breed them, I don't. My wife feeds them, makes their special dog food, and I take them out. My wife shows our dogs, and I give them pre-dog show Zen meditation guidance prior to each dog show ("Eye of the Tiger, Rootie. Eye of the Tiger.")

We in the doxie community know all about MacDoxie. His doxies are the best, just as his Macs are the best that money can buy. He breeds only the finest qualities into his line of doxies. His line of 13 Macs even appeared in the Telegram, our local paper. When Apple comes up with a "souped up" G5, he shall be the first one to buy one. He is brilliant, and it is a sight to see when he takes 5 of his doxies out at a time during his morning and evening "birding jaunts". He is British, speaks with a beautiful English accent (with a touch of Scottish thrown in for quality), is very well read, lives in the west end of St.John's near Waterford Bridge Road, where the houses start at $250,000 (this is where Brian Tobin lived when he returned to NL to be Premier).

Thus, "never the twain shall meet". It would be very odd to ever see us in the same room together, discussing either doxies or Macs.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

macnutt,

I really have a soft spot for muscle cars. They are truly classics that must be preserved....and go really fast!

When I was 16, my first car was a 1969 Mustang Fastback, 302 with a 3 speed. Never got it on the toad tough. The unibody was too far gone. Problem is when it comes to cars, I have no clue on how to fix them.

Someday, my dream is to pick up a 1970 Cuda, 440 six pack with a shaker hood or Hemi. That's all I would want. Personally the Cuda defines American Muscle. Of course I have an appreciation of all American Muscle.

The Monte Carlo does sound like a sweet ride though.....


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *He is British, speaks with a beautiful English accent (with a touch of Scottish thrown in for quality)* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
And maybe a bit of b..s... thrown in for flavour???  

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Thus, "never the twain shall meet". It would be very odd to ever see us in the same room together, * <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

You're not referring to the "mark" twain are you?







You could both be seen together in the same room if you had a mirror. You could then carry on a face-to-face conversation.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Chalk one up for Macnutt! I wouldn't drive anything but a RWD.

My baby is a Grand Marquis, big car, big engine and I have driven in the worst weather Ontario could possibly throw at you. On one such trip there were 15 cars in the ditch between Kitchener and Guelph (a distance of about 17 miles).

A little common sense and experience (60 years of driving) may be a big factor. My only accident has been from someone rear ending me at a stop light.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Lotus, the problem is that most of the 15 cars were probably RWD driven by people who didn't know how to steer out of a slide. FWDs are somewhat easier for unskilled drivers to handle in icy conditions (I count myself in this cadre but I've never gotten stuck and my only accident in Canada, rain or dry was being rear-ended in my Civic by a driver on a cell phone on the Don Valley Parkway - in rush hour....). 

But, put any tool in the wrong hands and it ends in tears. This is at least partly behind the trend in SUVs. Instead of AWD being a safety feature for such vehicles, it often means their drivers end up stuck deeper in the big drifts. Underestimation of the road conditions and arrogance in assessment of your driving ability is a ticket to a tow truck bill. Happens every year in urban Ontario at the first sign of snow.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Now, Peter, you just presented an interesting analogy to playing nicely in the sandbox in another thread, no need to bring in such language into this thread. "East is east, and west is west, and never the twain shall meet", was actually the line that is utilized in the TWAIN connections between devices such as scanners and the computer.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Macnutt typed: Obi-Ron? Is this true?

Guilty as charged; and refer to the source.

Gotta say I'm green with envy at your list of cars. Many I'd consider the best-of-the-best. My humble opinion would be to keep the Monty as clean as possible considering it's exclusivity and Canadian heritage. "Collectible Automobile" magazine was very high on the full size personal luxury muscle cars esp. the MC and Gran Prix you've previously owned.

Is this what you did with your "oil money" during the fabulous '80s? (God please give me another oil boom and I promise I won't piss away the money this time.) Or have I confused you with another ehMacian?


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Used to be Jwoodjet, just what was the topic for this thread, oh well!

There aren't that many rear wheel drive cars out there right now, but if you look closely some manufactures are bringing them back.

Check out http://www.canadiandriver.com/jk/020619.htm


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Now you can tell I'm just an amateur.Apparently I don't know how to do what I want to do.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Rhino...don't envy me for my choice in cars. I bought most of them for less than three grand each (yes, it was oil money) and the Vette 427 cost about six G's with change. 

It was about the most expensive musclecar I have ever owned.

I bought it in Bartlesville Oklahoma back in 1980 and drove it home to Canada the very same day.

Two days into the journey, the brakes went away (this is a common problem with mid-sixties Corvettes and their four-piston calipers). 

I drove from the Mojave desert in California, all the way home to Salt Spring with NO brakes. None. I geared down to slow down, planned ahead, and used the failing e-brake to come to a full stop.

I didn't have any insurance, either, on that particular trip. A quirk of Oklahoma law prevented me from buying any until I had owned the car for ten days. I couldn't wait that long.(I had to be back at work in Brasil in less than a week.)

It was not my favorite car, for a number of reasons.

That spot belongs to the 67 Chevelle SS396.It had a motor that I built myself for serious street racing. Punched out to 408 cubic inches and equipped with the best Pro-Stock internals, it was capable of seven thousand RPM and developed 500+horsepower. I still have the dyno slip to prove it.

That thing shook the ground, and changed peoples perceptions, when I launched it.

And if anyone is interested in seeing this car doing a seven-grand, second gear line-locked smoky burnout , then email me. I will send you a photo of it doing exactly what it was meant to do, taken in 1976 at the height of my street racing career.  

My Monte Carlo is the logical sucessor to this street legend. It is a thunder machine of the first magnitude...and capable of many a smoky burnout. Not as fast as the Chevelle, though...

Not _yet_ anyway...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Maxpower...I consider the early seventies A body Mopars to be some of the most beautiful and desireable musclecars on the planet.

A seventy or seventy one 'Cuda or Challenger with anything bigger than a 383 is on my serious wish-list.

And a HEMI would be pure nirvana! 







 

I want one! BAD!

I used to watch "Nash Bridges" just to see the car!

Too cool.  

But...I have to tell you..if I ever get seriously rich (I'm working on it right now) I will own a Lamborghini. A late model Countach with over 500 horsepower, or a Murcielago with 600+ ponies on tap.

I get weak in the knees when I even SEE one of these in a magazine.Beautiful Italian curves and a motor that sounds like trumpets in harmony when you punch it. Ohmigosh....What a machine!

But they sure are pricey!

I think that when you buy one, they give you your change in BMW's. 









I WANT one! Bad!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, when Peter is done sitting in the corner as his punishment for being mean to me, why not ask him to give you a ride in one of his seven (yes, count them, SEVEN) Lamborghinies. One for each day.


----------



## M. Warren (Jan 4, 2002)

And back to the topic at hand...

I'm a university student (York) majoring in communication studies (hold on, let me finish).

I intend to enter the same field as chy in a few years. I currently run my own home recording business and do regular work for a small number of clients. While I don't have any household names on my resume yet, my work has appeared on commercial radio in the past few months. 

Obviously the degree isn't a gateway into this field, but I figured it would be good to have "just in case". I intend to take college level practical courses upon the completion of my degree.

As for stable income ( ), I do part time work at Home Depot leading a small team of lumber receiving associates over night. Call me crazy, but I find something relaxing in having to move a few trailer loads of large and heavy materials under tight time constraints.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Macnutt et al - move the car thread to a new topic - I'd be happy to chit chat about our mechanical wonders both good and bad.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Now, Peter, you just presented an interesting analogy to playing nicely in the sandbox in another thread, no need to bring in such language into this thread. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I'm sorry. I'll empty my pail now and go sit on the corner for ten minutes or until I can behave. At least I'll admit to bad behaviour


----------

